

Taiwan laptop maker warns of China labor shortages - cwan
http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_14426506

======
swombat
Worth noting that these labour shortages are localised to the coastal areas.
There are no shortages when you consider all the people in interior regions
(according to the article, anyway).

